# .



## blacktailslayer (Feb 21, 2007)

.


----------



## hardball15 (Jan 6, 2007)

I would hate to see a draw for archery


----------



## Oregonian (Mar 4, 2009)

Darn..... I guess I really am gonna move to MT or Bend OR


----------



## blacktailslayer (Feb 21, 2007)

.


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

This bill is SUCH a joke.....the logic behind it is based simply on personal opinions formed on strongly biased beliefs, and some people agree....


----------



## Theelkhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

I dont think the rifle hunters have thought this though very well. Alot of people archery hunt so they dont have deal with the draw. When there chances of drawing go down the drain because there are more people putting in for rifle tags, they will realize that it wasnt such a good idea.


----------



## Alandale Archer (Apr 8, 2008)

The last thing we need is more senseless rules and regulations.


----------



## valleyair (Aug 29, 2007)

blacktailslayer said:


> This bill is all about a small group of friends that only rifle hunt elk in the Sixes unit and happen to have a friend that is a legislator.


I think you hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Orygun (May 12, 2008)

Its just stupid, The thing is that any rifle hunter who doesn't draw currently goes and buys an archery tag anyway. If we have to go to a draw they get an extra $4.50 out of us for the application fee and we all draw anyway because they will have more tags than people putting in for an archery hunt. Then come June 1st or whatever, after the draw results are in those same rifle hunters who weren't successful for their tags will jump on and buy the "leftover" archery tags and everything stays the same except now we are paying more via the appliction fee. Also would this limit where we could hunt by what unit we apply for our tag in if so this is assinine.


----------

